# Beautiful APBT



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## irish (Jun 17, 2006)

i luv it!!!!! very nice pooches! reminds me of my house


----------

